# How I Discovered Curing



## GanjaGuru (Aug 26, 2005)

Back when I started growing pot (in the 60's), there was no way to obtain grow guides, or grow info.
Unless you knew an experienced grower, which I didn't.
Then when I was in jail (1968, for giving a "friend" a handfull of pot) I picked up a few tidbits.
One thing I heard was that, when you harvested a plant, you should rip the entire plant out of the ground and hang it, roots and all, upside-down in like a garage.
The reason, I was told, was to cause the THC to run down into the buds (which isn't true).
So that's what I did for about 10 years.
Then 1 year I grew a male and all my other plants got ripped up.
The leaf barely got me high so after it was almost dry (I knew enough to not let it get crispy dry) I put it in an old humidor as emergency stash--when nothing else was available.
For months other good pot was available, and I almost forgot about that crummy weed.  Then one day some friends from out of state asked for some weed for the trip back.  I remembered the leaf and reached into the humidor and gave them a big ol handfull.
A few days later when they got home they called and thanked me for the "good weed".
I rushed to the humidor and twisted up an fattie--and got high!
Not high like with bud of course but way better than it had been when I put it into the humidor.  And I noticed it no longer had that "hay"-like smell, tasted better and smoked smoother (less harsh).  Although I was most interested in the increase in potency.
I mentioned this to another grower and she said she had noticed the same thing.
So next harvest, after hang-drying, I put the buds into a big sealable container and left it there.  I noticed that the min. time for an improvent was 2 weeks, but the longer the better.
I also learned how putting it into a container before it got mostly dry ruined it.
I became somewhat well-known in L.A. for having the best-tasting weed.
Nowadays, all knowledge growers cure their weed.

P.S. Around the first of this year i was going through some stuff I has put into storage several years earlier and same across a container with approx. an ounce of weed I had forgotten about.  It had been "curing" for over 2 years.
I took a few bong rips of that and thge taste was so mild I thought "must have lost potency from being in there for so long.
I was wrong.  It was smooth as silk, but it got me baked to the bone.


----------



## mojomon (Sep 2, 2005)

Very informative and a cool story--
Just about 3 weeksa into flower now, so I will be trying this when I harvest--
MoJo


----------



## tallslim (Sep 6, 2005)

if you store them right before they dry completely in a plastic container couldn't they become moldy


----------



## GanjaGuru (Sep 7, 2005)

If you put them in when they're too wet, yeah.
But consider cigars, another plant people smoke.
Properly maintained (correct humidity/temp), cigars can last decades in peak condition.  Pre-Castro cigars (made before 1960) were around until the 90's, and commanded a premium price.
When you're doing an active cure, and the buds are a tiny bit too moist to smoke, you open the container once a day for 5 minutes.  Continue doing this for a few weeks.  By that time they should lose a bit of moisture.  When they get to the moisture level of a good cigar, they can be sealed and stored.
I keep my buds in a humidor until a little while before I smoke them.  Then I take some out and put them on a tray to get a bit dryer before smoking.


----------



## tallslim (Sep 7, 2005)

i must of put them in when they were too wet.


----------



## Diseased Strain (Sep 7, 2005)

Make me happy I'm not 60 years old and I had the internet to guide me.


----------



## Max (Sep 9, 2005)

As a younger man I grew a great big indica in my parents' sun-drenched backyard.  It was too bad when I had to harvest it early.  The plant was so stinky that my folks finally realized that it was "wacky tabakky" and demanded that I make it disappear. 

Even though the buds were harvested early, about a month of curing really improved the potency.

The grow was dumb and careless because it put my parents' clean records in jeopardy.


----------

